# Egg Yolk... to eat or not to eat



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Do you eat egg yolk?*​
Yes 14489.44%No 63.73%Half yolk to every egg (2 eggs, use 1 yolk etc)116.83%


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am having about 6 Eggs a day at the moment, includin the yolk. On top of that i also use liquid egg whites in my shakes.

I know the topic has been covered a million times that egg yolks increase cholesterol levels, but is there any proven fact to that? i also know they have their plus points aswell.

Should i have the amount of yolk i have?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Eat it dude. It contains all the best bits. I read an article that says the body produces 80%of cholesterol levels and you only get the other 20% from diet. I think if you were eating like 15+ eggs a day it might become an issue, but 6 whole eggs you'll be good. Even if i want to cut down a bit i still eat the whole eggs but cut back on carbs and other bits and bobs to make up for it.


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Eat the whole egg!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Depends entirely on your goals IMO. If you eat a fairly low fat diet then you'll probs want to ditch most of the yolks and just eat the whites. Moderate-high fat you'd eat all the yolks.

In terms of cholesterol there are apparently no links between dietary cholesterol and serum cholesterol. That's what I've heard from experts on the matter anyway


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> I am having about 6 Eggs a day at the moment, includin the yolk. On top of that i also use liquid egg whites in my shakes.
> 
> I know the topic has been covered a million times that egg yolks increase cholesterol levels, but is there any proven fact to that? i also know they have their plus points aswell.
> 
> Should i have the amount of yolk i have?


the only reason i seprate the yolk because i eat around 15-20 eggs a day .. so i have around 5 whole eggs .. not because of chelestrols because of the fat content and my over all calories otherwise i wouldn't take it out at all. i rather get my fat intake from other sources too fatty fish nuts and seeds including peanut butter .. so don't worry about the chelestrols side of it. if it suits your fat in takes and macros .. have it all mate. and enjoy .


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the whole egg like bonny and clyde :thumb:


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im just finishin off bulkin up, so il stick to eatin the whole egg for another few months, and then when i decide to cut, il drop half the yolk due to fat content, and replace with better fats.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

from the FSA website. Sorry to cut and paiste but I was interested to research myself...

*Eggs and cholesterol*

Eggs contain cholesterol and high cholesterol levels in our blood increases our risk of heart disease.

However, the cholesterol we get from our food - and this includes eggs - has less effect on the amount of cholesterol in our blood than the amount of saturated fat we eat. So, if you are eating a balanced diet you only need to cut down on eggs if you have been told to do so by your GP or dietitian. If your GP has told you to watch your cholesterol levels, your priority should be cutting down on saturated fats.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

if you are eating them raw you should always include some yolks as the whites on there own have a negative effect on biotin due to the avidn...if you are cooking them this is not an issue...the colesterol effect is negligable...I currently eat 6 whole raw eggs at breakfast.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Get them down the thatch.

The amino profile is far too much in a yolk to waste.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

i neck about 12 to 15 raw whole eggs a day. Whole egg is a super food, get them down ya neck.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Eat the whole egg!


Shell and all. :tongue:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Im eating between 6-8 whole raw eggs a day, ive been told its ok to eat all the yolks if your bulking


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Whole egg. Always - the yolk completes the white.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I eat 8 whole eggs a day and my cholesterol has lowered.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

i have an 8 egg omelette every day cany get enough.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Eat them yolks - but make sure the egg comes form a happy chicken, otherwise the lipid profile changes.

take a read of:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/2884-can-we-end-egg-debate-once-all.html


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Studies have shown that eating more than 8 whole eggs a day can lead to certain phsyciatric disorders in later life. FACT


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

AIGW said:


> Studies have shown that eating more than 8 whole eggs a day can lead to certain phsyciatric disorders in later life. FACT


Really??? im eating around 15 - 20 ED


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Really??? im eating around 15 - 20 ED


 I hope you were joking mate cos i was :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

damagedgoods said:


> Eat them yolks - but make sure the egg comes form a happy chicken, otherwise the lipid profile changes.


how do you know if it was happy?


----------



## jordi (Dec 17, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

jordi said:


> Deleted.


 i was messing about mate, just wanted to liven the thread up a bit cos i love the discussions about eggs. . . can somebody show proof tha the eggs are better for you if cooked as im eating them raw and alot of people here are saying cook them


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AIGW said:


> i was messing about mate, just wanted to liven the thread up a bit cos i love the discussions about eggs. . . *can somebody show proof tha the eggs are better for you if cooked as im eating them raw and alot of people here are saying cook them*


Ianstu mentions it in his post on first page mate:thumbup1:

I eat between 6-8 whole eggs a day when i have them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been eating anywere from 3 to 6 whole eggs and 5 to 10 eggs whites per day for several months. have had to blood tests done during this time and cholesterol etc is always fine.

i cook mine slowly on a low heat.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=9641


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steve_b21 said:


> Im just finishin off bulkin up, so il stick to eatin the whole egg for another few months, and then when i decide to cut, il drop half the yolk due to fat content, and replace with better fats.
> 
> Thanks to all who replied.


do not drop the yolks totally from eggs, yes they contain the fat but they also contain amino's and good fats....even when i diet for a show i eat 2-3 whole eggs a day...



B|GJOE said:


> i neck about 12 to 15 raw whole eggs a day. Whole egg is a super food, get them down ya neck.


it is when it is cooked not so much when raw though


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

whole eggs throw nought away its all good


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

i was told by flex lewis when i met the dude in port talbot that 1 in 6 eggs yolks are ok if you want to gain lean mass


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it is when it is cooked not so much when raw though


So is it true that the absorption of protein / nutrients is less with raw eggs than cooked?

Keep hearing this but just there is a lot of different opinions, any info would be great


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> i neck about 12 to 15 raw whole eggs a day. Whole egg is a super food, get them down ya neck.


Now that suprises me Joe...

:confused1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't care much what reports, articles or scientist have to say to this because they keep changing their fooking mind all the time and we are so ignorants they we keep changing our habits along with the bloody reports. Anyway, sorry about this but I just do I what feels good and never let me down.

Have 4 to 6 whole eggs for breaky every morning, 7am. I poached them slightly as I hate boiled or fried and harly ever have time for omelets and when running late eat them raw, if I cooked them as normally people would I can't digest them so well. Eggs seem to sit better in my belly when half cooked still semi liquid.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I actually prefer just the whites 

But I do throw in the odd yolk now and again..

No health reason for me just the taste


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

I knock back 10 a day,love em


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> i neck about 12 to 15 raw whole eggs a day. Whole egg is a super food, get them down ya neck.


Agree ^^^^^ i try and eat as many as poss raw in shakes and cooked, i believe the fats in eggs are good :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Now that suprises me Joe...
> 
> :confused1:


I thought that

There a bit debate about you only get half the protein from raw eggs


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Syko said:


> I thought that
> 
> There a bit debate about you only get half the protein from raw eggs


True, but if you overcook them you can have the same problem.


----------



## Carpenter (Jun 30, 2010)

omelette mmmmmmmm! boiled egg and soldiers mmmmmm! I can never be bothered to remove the yolk, they got omegas vits and minerals anyway, so stop bitching and just eat your yolks lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have eaten 10 yolks today and its only 3pm and i am dieting.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat 6 whole eggs a day. I did this when dieting pre-contest also. Extra fat doesn't hurt, if you drop the carbs.


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have eaten 10 yolks today and its only 3pm and i am dieting.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have eaten 10 yolks today and its only 3pm and i am dieting.


how do you normally have them? and is that at once or spread out?

thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> how do you normally have them? and is that at once or spread out?
> 
> thanks


 5 whole organic eggs twice per day.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I eat about 5 a day but hard boiled and then mashed up on toast lol.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

interested to know if anybody has them totally on there own or if like me add anything to them for flavour,i personally i have 5 whole eggs,add some choc whey,shake well then neck in one:thumb:

will add oats etc depending on time of day


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

I boil mine n eat them, its not the tastiest way but its easy.


----------



## Carpenter (Jun 30, 2010)

damon86 said:


> I boil mine n eat them, its not the tastiest way but its easy.


boiled eggs are lush espieccly when the yolk running to go with some brown bread


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Carpenter said:


> boiled eggs are lush espieccly when the yolk running to go with some brown bread


That would be cool but I hard boil mine n just munch on em.

Make veg ommelettes when dieting.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heres a short video about eggs and why you should eat the whole thing


----------



## superted99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> do not drop the yolks totally from eggs, yes they contain the fat but they also contain amino's and good fats....even when i diet for a show i eat 2-3 whole eggs a day...
> 
> it is when it is cooked not so much when raw though


Ill dig up my research on this,

Raw egg whites have 50% bioavliabilty vs 90% cooked

*However whole raw eggs are fine*

Egg whites contain a glycoprotein called "avidin" which binds biotin - one of the B vitamins - very effectively. The cooking process deactivates the avidin in the egg, much the same way it deactivates every other protein in the egg white.

While it is true that eating too many raw egg whites by themselves will cause you to suffer from a biotin deficiency, the fact is that nature created the egg in such a way that its yolk is very rich in biotin. One of the highest concentration in nature. Eat the egg whole together with the egg white and you will be fine.

I have a ton of research that back this up, i will post later

*Neck em * :thumb:


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

whole eggs every time for me. why chuck the extra cals if you're bulking etc, its all natural fats and an egg white omelette isn't the same


----------



## waspscentre12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Think it's down to personal preference, if you look at it;

Egg white + yolk = 6.3g protein, 0.4g carbs, 1.6g saturated fat and 72 calories.

Egg white = 3.6g protein, 0.2g carbs, 0g saturated fat and 16 calories.

Egg yolk = 2.7g protein, 0.6 g carbs, 1.6g saturated fat and 54 calories.

So it all depends on, what your aims are, your diet, preference and if you like to taste your eggs!!

http://www.eggnutritioncenter.org/docs/Several%20Topics%20Included/Nutrient_One_Egg.pdf


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Almost all the nutrients are in the yolk, crack on and eat them whole.


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

sizar said:


> the only reason i seprate the yolk because i eat around 15-20 eggs a day .. so i have around 5 whole eggs .. not because of chelestrols because of the fat content and my over all calories otherwise i wouldn't take it out at all. i rather get my fat intake from other sources too fatty fish nuts and seeds including peanut butter .. so don't worry about the chelestrols side of it. if it suits your fat in takes and macros .. have it all mate. and enjoy .


15-20 wow

I used to eat about 10 (whole), but got really bad constapation from them, so i had to cut back.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

mad cam said:


> 15-20 wow
> 
> I used to eat about 10 (whole), but got really bad constapation from them, so i had to cut back.


you probably over cooked them, they digest easier when still a little running


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I always eat the yolks. Not fussed about cutting back on the fats in eggs.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Depends - if I'm having 8-10 eggs I might leave a couple out but just had 6 eggs for brekkie today and left them all in - its good stuff in the yolk


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Cholesterol is the only problem if you eat a very high number with yolks. Very debatable subject but high cholesterol levels can contribute to the formation of fatty streaks in cardiac tissue, arteries and veins and increase your chances of coronary heart disease. On the other hand...it is a vital pre-cursor in protein synthesis in your body....creating glandular and steroid hormones and Vitamin D. Also helps out in the bedroom as a testosterone pre-cursor so the jury is out.

All about a balanced approach to your lifestyle and the gambles you take in life. Some people may throw caution to the wind when they are young, fit, ripped and enjoying life, but coronary heart disease can even bite fit people in the ****.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

scobielad said:


> Cholesterol is the only problem if you eat a very high number with yolks. Very debatable subject but high cholesterol levels can contribute to the formation of fatty streaks in cardiac tissue, arteries and veins and increase your chances of coronary heart disease. On the other hand...it is a vital pre-cursor in protein synthesis in your body....creating glandular and steroid hormones and Vitamin D. Also helps out in the bedroom as a testosterone pre-cursor so the jury is out.
> 
> All about a balanced approach to your lifestyle and the gambles you take in life. Some people may throw caution to the wind when they are young, fit, ripped and enjoying life, but coronary heart disease can even bite fit people in the ****.


http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/conditions/high-cholesterol.aspx

In the past a restriction on eggs was recommended because we thought that foods high in cholesterol (including liver, kidneys and shellfish, as well as eggs) could have an impact on cholesterol levels in the body.

However, as research in this area has developed, so has our understanding of how foods that contain cholesterol affect people's heart health.

For most people, the amount of saturated fat they eat has much more of an impact on their cholesterol than eating foods that contain cholesterol, like eggs and shellfish. So unless you have been advised otherwise by your doctor or dietician, if you like eggs, they can be included as part of a balanced and varied diet.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

That's an astounding yes, I have 6 whole eggs per day.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Carpenter said:


> boiled eggs are lush espieccly when the yolk running to go with some brown bread


I'm going to have 3 rounds of this now mmm then drink my second lot of 3 raw eggs oats n milk all whole and fookin delicious


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i always eat 3 whole and 6 whites every morning.i use whole eggs with yolks just to get the calories in.used to hate eggs now i love them


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

i think the qaulity of the eggs makes a big difference, because it changes the fats in the yolks. i would always buy decent quality eggs and eat the yolks, they contain good fats, and i believe in higher fat diets.

However, i wouldnt be buying very cheap eggs from caged birds, they are much lower quality, especially the fats in the yolks, so if that was the case, i probably would limit yolk content so i could take fats from better sources.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

If you throw egg yolks in the bin for no reason other than not working them into your diet take a look at this picture and re-evaluate...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Eat the yokes for sure. I used to believe the bro science ****e about ditching them like an idiot. What a waste of good food


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Always eat whole eggs.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

def get some yolks in there for the fat soluble vitamins at least.


----------

